# auditor



## alinapopi

Bună,

Am nevoie de ajutor!!

_Auditor_, în spaniolă, desemneaza o persoană care se ocupă cu controlul situaţiei financiare a unei firme. Acest lucru se face o dată pe an, pentru că în Spania, firmele care facturează mai mult de o anumită sumă de bani pe an, este obligată să facă aceste "auditorii", prin care se verifică legalitatea si corectitudinea conturilor, etc.

Îmi puteţi spune, vă rog, cum se numeşte acest _auditor_ în română?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## alinapopi

A, tot eu: am vazut ca in engleza tot _auditor_ este_._


----------



## farscape

Cenzor, şi Comisie de Cenzori. Pentru aspecte strict financiare am  întâlnit termenul revizor contabil.

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

Gracias mil!!!!


----------

